# Drafty Wood Windows



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Install storm windows. Is there any glazing involved?

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## rick2443 (Jul 6, 2009)

We have aluminum storms which for now are OK, I may consider replacing them in a few years.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

titanoman said:


> Install storm windows. Is there any glazing involved?
> 
> Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


I'd agree. I've not come across any retro fit weather stripping measure that offer an acceptable level of fit and finish or durability. If you have storm windows that are in acceptable shape, then make sure that every thing is caulked and sealed properly. I've had good luck with a high-quality storm for my clients that didn't want to alter the look of their home with a replacement window. You could even look at some of the interior storm options out there for the winter months.


----------

